# Multisim, Ultiboard y Entradas de Alimentación



## MakeWorld (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro de electronica. 

Tengo dudas con Multisim, y  su posterior exportación a Ultiboard. El circuito lo adjunte con el mensaje. Las dudas son

1° Donde está la Resistencia?
2° Donde está la alimentación al LED?
3° Y la alimentación al Integrado 7486N?
4° Esto es alguna falla de MultiSim, o tengo que modificar algo yo? 

Uso Multisim v11. Gracias por responder, de antemano.

Bien, he podido resolver la resistencia. Faltaba la huella sobre la resistencia.
Aunque todavia no consigo dar con la alimentacion...


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Amigo MakeWorld, me parece que estás sacando los dos polos (fase y neutro) de un mismo hilo. Tal vez si los separas no te produzca un cortocircuito y te funcione el ensayo.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 20, 2011)

Pues fijate que la simulacion raramente me funciona. Soy nuevo en este tema. Me podrias corregir el circuito en este caso?

Me confunde esto de VCC y GND.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

El LED no está alimentado, salvo por la salida de la compuerta (7486).
La compuerta está alimentada por VCC.
Y GND se asume que son 0 volts.
O sea, cuando el nivel de la salida de la compuerta está en 1 (alto) el LED se "alimenta" de la salida de la misma y la corriente circula hacia el GND.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 20, 2011)

Entiendo como funciona la alimentacion al LED. El tema es que en Ultiboard me figura como nada, es decir, el LED, en uno de los bornes no está conectado a absolutamente nada, y el 7486N necesita la entrada de alimentacion (VCC 5V si no me equivoco) para producir la señal y encender el LED. Estoy en lo cierto?

Resulta que el integrado tampoco está conectado a ninguna entrada de alimentación (en Ultiboard). En MultiSim funciona perfecta la simulación.

Por favor sepan entenderme. Me estoy iniciando en esto.

________________________________________________
Edit:

Puede ser que esté confundiendo VCC y GND con las entradas de alimentación? (He visto en otros circuitos y VCC no está conectado a nada)


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

MakeWorld, estás en lo cierto. Estas cometiendo algun error en alguna parte, pero el circuito está bien y tiene alimentación de Vcc es decir, corriente continua. Quizás no has aprendido a manipular el software. El componente creo que es un puente XOR, es decir que el led sólo enciende cuando uno de los dos interruptores esta cerrado. Si los dos estan cerrados o si los dos estan abiertos, el led no encenderá. Repasa tus apuntes en las tablas de verdad y lo comprobarás.

Entiendo que de lo que se trata acá es de demostrar que aplicándole una tensión a cualquiera de los dos pines, permitirá el paso de la corriente, pero que si se aplica a los dos, no permite el paso de la corriente. Igual, si no se aplica a ninguno de los dos, pues nada va a ocurrir.

Yo acabo de probar tu diseño en Livewire y me funciona a la perfección

Analizando la primera imágen veo que no  estás aplicando ninguna tensión al pin que te está marcando el programa con una flecha. Revísa esa parte.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 22, 2011)

De cualquier forma, gracias por la ayuda a todos. El problema se resume a una "_propiedad_" del mismo programa MultiSim. Escribiré los pasos que seguí, en caso que alguien tenga el mismo problema que yo, así se ahorra 15 días en busca de una solución

Todo empezó cuando me pregunté porqué razón la alimentación VCC, GND y la resistencia R1 _no tenian el color azul_ de los demás componentes del circuito, los cuáles sí eran presentados en Ultiboard.







Averiguando, encontré que estos componentes no están relacionados con su respectiva _huella_, por lo que *cuando el circuito es exportado a Ultiboard, estos componentes sin huella no son presentados, y por ende, sus conexiones se pierden o simplemente no se rutean*.

Así que como supuse que las huellas estarían integradas en la base de datos (de no ser así, ultiSim no tendría ni prestigio alguno) busqué la manera de agregar la huella a la resistencia. Por lo que hize lo siguiente:

1. Hize doble clic en la resistencia.
2. En la solapa "_Valor_" (o en mi caso, "_*Value*_") hize clic en "_*Edit FootPrint*_"






3. Luego sobre "_*Seleccionar desde la Base de Datos*_"






4. En el siguiente cuadro, seleccione "_*Base Maestra*_" e hize clic en "*Filtro*"






5. Agregé mediante el botón "_*Añadir Fila*_" (o "_*Add Row*_"), dos filas y las modifique de la siguiente forma:






6. Una vez aplicado el filtro, pude seleccionar cualquier huella de resistencias. Debo suponer que corresponden al tamaño y forma de la resistencia (estaría bueno saber las de las resistencias SMD..)






De esta forma, la resistencia R1 se coloreó de azul, y por consecuente pude exportarlo a UltiBoard:






Sin embargo, verifiqué las conexiones en UltiBoard para comprobar que todo vaya perfecto y me topé exactamente con otro de los problemas: _no hay entradas para la alimentación del circuito_. Busqué la DataSheet del integrado 7486N, y verifiqué que las entradas de VCC y GND coincidieran con las de UltiBoard, y efectivamente, coninciden:









Ante este problema, decidí crear "manualmente" las entradas. Para ello eliminé la conexión del VCC:






En la lista de componentes, filtré el contenido en de "_*Básicos*_", "_*Conectores*_" mediante la palabra clave *TEST*, el cuál _su huella le corresponde a un borne en ultiboard_:






Y agregé 2 de ellos: uno para el "_positivo_", y otro para el "_negativo_" y los conecté de la siguiente forma:






Una vez finalizada la conexión, lo exporté a UltiBoard. Luego de reordenar y enrutar los componentes, aparecieron los dichosos bornes, las BENDITAS entradas de alimentación.









Resueltos todos mis problemas, me surgió otra gran duda:
_*¿El integrado 7486N no debería ser alimentado por separado?*_


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

Lo primero es que tenés que usar el DGND en lugar del GROUND.
Ahí te va a conectar todo directamente.
Lo segundo, para no tener tanto trabajo, no uses los componentes virtuales 

Agrego la simulación para que hagas la prueba vos.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 22, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo primero es que tenés que usar el DGND en lugar del GROUND.


En ningún momento usé el GROUND, sino GND (o DGND en la lista de componentes).



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ahí te va a conectar todo directamente.


Exporto a UltiBoard y no me conecta absolutamente nada, por lo que quedo varado en el mismo problema del principio.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo segundo, para no tener tanto trabajo, no uses los componentes virtuales


¿Cómo hago para _NO USAR_ los componentes virtuales? ¿Alguna configuración en especial?
Disculpame la ignorancia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

Probaste con el archivo que subí?
Pasa lo mismo?

Con respecto a los componentes virtuales, en este caso la R, seleccionala desde las resistencias, no desde componentes virtuales. O sea, componentes básicos>resistencias y ahí lo seleccionás.
Como clave, cuando los componentes aparecen en negro (en el esquema) es que son virtuales y no se transfieren al utilboard.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 22, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Probaste con el archivo que subí? Pasa lo mismo?


Exactamente. Probe con el archivo que subiste. Sucede lo mismo.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> seleccionala desde las resistencias, no desde componentes virtuales. O sea, componentes básicos>resistencias y ahí lo seleccionás.


Precisamente es lo que hago. _*BASIC > RESISTOR*_ y me figura, de todas maneras, como "virtual" (en negro).

¿Piensas que sea un problema del programa?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

La verdad no sabría decirte, ya que vos usás el 11 y yo el 10....
Tengo instalado el 11, pero, para cargar tarda una eternidad (es un pc chico).
La configuración que uso es la que viene por defecto.
Cuando lo transfiero al utilboard, lo hace con la net GND y VCC.
Si tenés espacio en el disco rígido, me gustaría que hicieras la prueba de instalar el 10 (pueden convivir ambos) y verifiques si pasa lo mismo.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 22, 2011)

Ok. Tengo 200 gigas libres. Tenes alguna version en especial de la 10?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

Yo uso al 10.0 nada especial.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

No, No anda. Ni el BENDITO DEMO DEL NUEVE anda..  
Espera.. el 10 de la nada empezo a funcionar!!! 

Ok, tu ejemplo, segun multisim 10, dice k tiene "Error", y no puede simular. Te lo adjunté.


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Amigos BlackTigger y MakeWorld, he seguido su charla porque me ha parecido interesante. Gracias a ustedes empecé a utilizar Multisim 11 que lo descargué por allá de no se donde. Me pidió clave pero al fin me las arreglé para instalarlo. Es muy completo y excitante. Diseñé el circuito en el multisim y luego lo transporté a Utilboard. Inicialmente no me funcionó porque había un componente virtual, pero al fin, después de muchos ensayos, encontré la clave. Cuando saques la resistencia, ves que aparece el tipo "Virtual", no es así? Pues bien asígnale un fabricante (manufacturer) por ejemplo, el que yo utilicé: IPC-2221A/2222. Ya no te sale el mensaje de componente virtual al transferirlo y te aparece en el Utilboard. 

Me avisan, está claro?

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

La verdad no lo había simulado, solo había probado transferirlo al utilboard 
Ahora te adjunto el archivo funcionando correctamente.
Me alegro que haya otro más en el club del Multisim arteayudas


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Cuando saques la resistencia, ves que aparece el tipo "Virtual", no es así? Pues bien asígnale un fabricante (manufacturer) por ejemplo, el que yo utilicé: IPC-2221A/2222. Ya no te sale el mensaje de componente virtual al transferirlo y te aparece en el Utilboard.


Efectivamente, así es como funciona (hasta lo dice el manual) 
Sin embargo, allí no me figuraban opciones, hasta no haber primero instalado MultiSim 10.
Razones...  vaya uno a saber porqué.

De todas maneras, pude exportar el circuito de MultiSim a UltiBoard, sin cartelitos adicionales de "Componentes virtuales" o cosas parecidas 

Y ahora te pregunto, Black Tiger1954, sólo por curiosidad,
¿Porqué le agregaste dos resistencias antes de la entrada a la compuerta lógica? (Te recuerdo que soy principiante todavia )

De paso, les dejo una screenshoot para que puedan verificar si las conexiones están bien hechas 

______________________________________________________________

Señores, acabo de encontrar una joya. 

Para todo aquel que tenga *MultiSim y UltiBoard v11.0 en inglés*, aquí está el _*parche de National Instrument*_ para pasarlo a *español*.

Creo que será mejor postearlo en otro mensaje. Espero que les sirva.


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Me alegro por ustedes, no fue en vano la trasnochada. Gracias por el parche. Lo instalaré de inmediato. Casi no me gustan las ayudas (en ingles) y prefiero el tanteo. Ahora si que lo voy a disfrutar!
Saludos


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

Les puedo hacer una pregunta?
En el circuito de ejemplo de Black Tiger1954, supongamos que lo quiero pasar a la realidad.
Imprimo el PCB, sueldo todo... y a la hora de conectar la fuente de alimentación? como hago para que funcione?


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Bueno, yo soy novato. Esa misma inquietud  me trajo al foro de electrónilocos. Yo tengo un Trafo que sólo tiene entrada de fase y muchas salidas y no se cómo conectarlo(!!!!)


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

... y yo que pensaba que era el único jajajj
¿Alguien ha podido pasar un PCB de UltiBoard a la realidad?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Las resistencias están puestas para que garantizar que cuando se abre el interruptor no quede la entrada de la compuerta al "aire" ya que puede traer consecuencias inesperadas.
La alimentación obviamente debe ir conectada al VCC y al GND.
Yo particularmente no uso el utilboard, me resulta demasiado "espeso", prefiero para el diseño del impreso el Eagle.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

Ahora mismo reviso el Eagle.
Gracias Black Tiger1954.


----------

